# MSA/All dialects: get well soon



## the undefined

How do you write and/or say "get well soon" (or it's equivilent) in Arabic? Thank you.


----------



## Josh_

You would say:

salamtak to a male
salamtik to a female
salamitkum to more than one


----------



## elroy

Hello, the undefined, and welcome to the forums. 

You may not know that there are two distinct varieties of Arabic - modern standard Arabic (or classical Arabic) and colloquial Arabic. The former is used in formal registers; the latter in informal ones. It is also important to note that the latter consists of hundreds of dialects that differ across the Arabic-speaking world.

That said, I will provide some suggestions in standard Arabic, and others in colloquial Palestinian Arabic (my mother tongue). If you are writing this on a card, you should use the former. If saying it, the latter is preferable.

*Standard Arabic:*
أتمنى لك الشفاء الكامل. _(Atamanna laka/laki 'sh-shifaa'a l'kaamila.)_
أتمنى لك شفاءً كاملاً. _(Atamanna laka/laki shifaa'an kaamilan.)_
أتمنى لك شفاءً سريعاً. _(Atamanna laka/laki shifaa'an sarii'an.)_

*Colloquial Palestinian Arabic:*
سلامتك._ (Salaamtak/Salaamtek.)_
بالسلامة. _(Bis-salaameh.)_

Where I provide two pronunciations separated by a slash, use the one in red if addressing a female (the written versions remain unchanged).

I hope I've helped. I'm sure others will soon chime in with other colloquial (or even standard) variants.


----------



## ayed

the undefined said:
			
		

> how do you write and/or say "get well soon" (or it's equivilent) in arabic? Thank you.


 
Hi, welcome to the Arabic forum , The undefined .

_Atamanna laka shifaa'an 'aajilan_ (masculine)
*أتمنى لك شفاء عاجلاً*
_Atamanna laki shifaa'an 'aajilan_ (feminine)
*أتمنى لك شفاءً عاجلاً*

_Atamanna lakumaa__ shifaa'an 'aajilan_ (dual, masculine and feminine)
*أتمنى لكما شفاءً عاجلاً*

_Atamanna lakunna shifaa'an 'aajilan_ (feminine plural)
*أتمنى لكن شفاءً عاجلاً*
_Atamanna lakum shifaa'an 'aajilan_ (masculine plural)
*أتمنى لكم شفاءً عاجلاً*

*Saudi Colloquial* 

1.*Matshuuf sharr *(literally :I hope you do not see/are not exposed to bad things)
-feminine: matshuufi sharr
-plural: matshuufuu sharr
2.*Matshuuf/Matara Ba's* (I hope you do not see/are not exposed to harm)
-feminine: matshuuf/matari ba's
-plural: matshuuf/mataruu ba's


----------



## the undefined

Thank you all so much. I didn't expect to recieve responses so soon. You all are very kind to help me out. Thank you again. Oh, if you want to, you can call me emmanuel.(i chose the undefined only because i couldn't think of any user name)


----------



## Golden-Rose

How would you say "get well soon" in Syrian Arabic? Or whatever you would say upon hearing that someone is unwell?


----------



## elroy

سلامتك in Palestinian.  Pretty sure it’s the same in Syrian.


----------



## analeeh

Yep, or معافى.


----------



## tounsi51

ان شاء الله لاباس in Tunisian Arabic


----------



## Hemza

ayed said:


> *Saudi Colloquial*
> 
> *Matshuuf/Matara Ba's* (I hope you do not see/are not exposed to harm)
> -feminine: matshuuf/matari ba's
> -plural: matshuuf/mataruu ba's



Almost the same in اللهجة الحسانية:

لا رايت باس/la rayt baas.

In Moroccan, same as Tunisian


----------



## I.K.S.

^Or *ما يكون عندك باس*


----------



## Hemza

I forgot, when someone greets you and tells you "اشحالك, لا باس؟" you may reply "ما/لا ترى باس" too.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> سلامتك in Palestinian


Do you say that also on other occasions, e.g. when drinking (wine) with somebody, or after somebody sneezed
(like we say in Italian _alla salute / salute_)?


----------



## apricots

For cheers there is كاسك and for a sneeze you say صحة.


----------



## bearded

apricots said:


> For cheers there is كاسك and for a sneeze you say صحة.


Thank you, I knew that but wanted to know whether in certain dialects also _salaamatak/-ik _could be used on those occasions.


----------



## elroy

It's pronounced "salāmtak/salāmtek" (no vowel between the "m" and the "t") and no, it's not used in either of those situations.

By the way, I've never heard or used كاسك to mean "cheers"; the expression I know is بصحتك.  For "bless you" in response to a sneeze I use نشوة.  I believe صحة is used by some people, but in my experience صحة is mostly used in response to coughing or choking.


----------



## apricots

elroy said:


> By the way, I've never heard or used كاسك to mean "cheers";



11:13 in the movie ملح هذا البحر and also in bars all around Palestine, Jordan, and elsewhere I imagine.


----------



## elroy

I didn’t say it wasn’t used; I said I’ve never heard or used it.


----------



## tounsi51

elroy said:


> the expression I know is بصحتك. .



How do you use it? This word is used in Morocco and Algeria to say lucky you or congratulate


----------



## elroy

It's used to mean "cheers" in the context of drinking.


----------

